# Failed Hydrogen breath test...but base line #s high



## Rockin813 (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone failed the hydrogen breath test for bacterial overgrowth..but have baseline numbers that were high.Tech said the baseline is normally 3ppm and mine was 10ppm. after the glucose drink it remained at 10ppm and never spiked.Does this indicate I may have excess bacterial or an imbalance of bacteria?I'm planning on requesting Rifaximin treatment. My main issues is excess bloating (im male and look 7mos pregnant after meals), excessive flatulence, and chronic constipation (even with citrucel, water, etc).Thanks!


----------

